# WM cash reservation



## Marathoner (Nov 24, 2021)

WM's cash reservation policy has changed a lot recently.  In reviewing their newest policy, it states that FAX reservations can be purchased for $0.13 per credit while cash reservations are $0.15 per credit.  This is much higher than it used to be, although I never purchased credits for cash in the past directly from WM.

A waitlist just came through and needs to be booked by Friday and there is no time to rent credits given there Thanksgiving is tomorrow and everything is closed.  So, given that I may be short a couple thousand credits, I am expecting to purchase a couple thousand one time credits directly from WM on Friday along with using all the credits in my account.  Can I used FAX credits to do this?  What are the specific rules for mixing one time purchased credits with my annual credits.


----------



## CO skier (Nov 24, 2021)

Marathoner said:


> WM's cash reservation policy has changed a lot recently.  In reviewing their newest policy, it states that FAX reservations can be purchased for $0.13 per credit while cash reservations are $0.15 per credit.  This is much higher than it used to be, although I never purchased credits for cash in the past directly from WM.
> 
> A waitlist just came through and needs to be booked by Friday and there is no time to rent credits given there Thanksgiving is tomorrow and everything is closed.  So, given that I may be short a couple thousand credits, I am expecting to purchase a couple thousand one time credits directly from WM on Friday along with using all the credits in my account.  Can I used FAX credits to do this?  What are the specific rules for mixing one time purchased credits with my annual credits.


Yes, you can use FAX credits to complete a credit reservation for up to a total of 14 nights.  It is similar to a grouped reservation.  When you call in for the waitlist, you may choose to book as many dates as you want using your credits and book the remaining dates using FAX credits.  You will probably have to pay the higher FAX rate ($20 difference for two thousand credits), since it is a call in.  The two reservations will appear in your account under the "Grouped/Continuous Reservation" heading.


----------

